# CSS Sliding Doors, Drop Down Menu?



## Perseus (Sep 7, 2007)

I am messing around with the Sliding Doors method of tabs, etc:
http://www.alistapart.com/articles/slidingdoors/

How can I go about adding drop down menus to this?  I am stumped even after lots of online research...any hints, tips tricks, would be most helpful.

I have used a:hover and even dt/dd lists but still nothing.  

I really like how Sliding Doors renders tabs, so I'd like to work with this method.


----------



## jonpb (Sep 7, 2007)

Try searching for Suckerfish Dropdowns:

http://www.htmldog.com/articles/suckerfish/dropdowns/

(A list apart had an article on them too)

I think you can easily integrate your css to this...

keep in mind that some of the examples aren't styled yet...


----------

